# I suppose I'll make an intro post



## Imagirl

Maybe you're wondering who I am or how I came to be here. Nope, not marriage troubles. It was the grief and loss forum that drew me in. I said goodbye to my mom 6 months ago now. This has rocked my world more than anything before. Lucky to have the best man in the world by my side, lucky to have the greatest kids you could ever ask for, lucky to have my amazing sister to lean on as we both get through this. But it's still awful. 
There are so many things besides the sadness that I'm struggling with. First off the way I'm treating those I love. I feel like I've slacked off, like I don't take care of them as well as I did before. I feel a bitterness that is new to me. I feel an emptiness that I don't know how to fill. I go off alone just to cry. A lot. 
My mom was my rock. She got me though more than she ever knew. She got me through 20 years of marriage. She was always my positive in a world full of negative. She turned all of my hurts around. 
My mama. Man she loved her family. And we sure did love her back.


----------



## heartsbeating

Hello Imagirl... I don't have any words to help other than I'm sorry to hear of your loss and your reason to finding TAM. She must have been a wonderful mother - a light for you - what a blessing for your family. No doubt she has instilled that light in you through her guidance. And what a life to be loved and cherished by her family.


----------



## Rob_1

Man.. I'm a guy, but I could see right through your words the intense pain you are carrying right now. It made my eyes watery to feel that pain. But like anything, everything must pass. We all will pass. Your pain will also pass, just don't shut out your immediate family. You need them now more than ever. They're your support. I understand through your post that they are, but just in case you start to go dark, lean on them.


----------



## beautifulauthenticself

Imagirl said:


> Maybe you're wondering who I am or how I came to be here. Nope, not marriage troubles. It was the grief and loss forum that drew me in. I said goodbye to my mom 6 months ago now. This has rocked my world more than anything before. Lucky to have the best man in the world by my side, lucky to have the greatest kids you could ever ask for, lucky to have my amazing sister to lean on as we both get through this. But it's still awful.
> There are so many things besides the sadness that I'm struggling with. First off the way I'm treating those I love. I feel like I've slacked off, like I don't take care of them as well as I did before. I feel a bitterness that is new to me. I feel an emptiness that I don't know how to fill. I go off alone just to cry. A lot.
> My mom was my rock. She got me though more than she ever knew. She got me through 20 years of marriage. She was always my positive in a world full of negative. She turned all of my hurts around.
> My mama. Man she loved her family. And we sure did love her back.


Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## SpinyNorman

.


----------



## Diana7

Imagirl said:


> Maybe you're wondering who I am or how I came to be here. Nope, not marriage troubles. It was the grief and loss forum that drew me in. I said goodbye to my mom 6 months ago now. This has rocked my world more than anything before. Lucky to have the best man in the world by my side, lucky to have the greatest kids you could ever ask for, lucky to have my amazing sister to lean on as we both get through this. But it's still awful.
> There are so many things besides the sadness that I'm struggling with. First off the way I'm treating those I love. I feel like I've slacked off, like I don't take care of them as well as I did before. I feel a bitterness that is new to me. I feel an emptiness that I don't know how to fill. I go off alone just to cry. A lot.
> My mom was my rock. She got me though more than she ever knew. She got me through 20 years of marriage. She was always my positive in a world full of negative. She turned all of my hurts around.
> My mama. Man she loved her family. And we sure did love her back.


I can fully understand the grief and pain you feel. Its been 34 years since my own amazing mum suddenly died age 57 and I still miss her at times even now. Give it time, the pain will pass and you will be happy again. Just let the tears flow and take all the help you can get. Its good that you have such strong support. Grief is a process and it cant be rushed.


----------

